# Instruments error - module defective



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi all.
Bought a 2009 TTS Cabriolet about a year ago with a number of issues.....
So far have replaced cam belt, plugs, filters, oil etc (but not thermostat - bad move...), fitted android head unit plus rear camera, TPMS, DAB (DAB still not working....), replaced seat belts, fitted ski hatch, replaced parking sensor module, comfort module, battery, telephone connector removed....
I have proper Vag-Com and ElsaWin
Anyway, I have a couple of outstanding error codes which have been with the car since I got it and I can't find where to go next with.

This week's error is -

```
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 A    HW: 8J0 920 980 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H14 0330  
   Revision: D0H14006    Serial number: 2247H006002211
   Coding: 0069428
   Shop #: WSC 14557 067 57207
   VCID: 2F6D2926BE8206370E-807A

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 110750 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2017.10.27
                    Time: 00:00:26
```
I am not aware of any Instrument related issues so I'm wondering if I only have 2 options?
1) ignore it
2) replace the instrument cluster.

Is there anything else I can do to investigate the issue?

Thank in advance.


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

That looks as if it's a legacy code - you can see it was generated in 2017.

So does the code return after you've cleared them from module 17 - Instruments?


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes fault frequency of 1 in 2017 but it won't go away. With ignition on and engine not running -

Here I am in Module 17, Fault Codes.









So then I select Clear Codes - 05 and Yes.









And then the error returns immediately - notice the top line - Fault Codes have been Erased


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

strange... any other errors anywhere else?

maybe post your auto scan


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Here is full scan. For background - This was after I had disconnected battery to solve a problem with fuel level sender G169. That then gave me the usual Steering angle errors. Went for a drive to clear the Steering error and and then took this scan. Then I did clear the engine and abs errors relating to the Steering Angle/ battery disconnect, so i do not expect the Engine and ABS errors to reappear.

Radio head has been replaced with an Android unit hence the Radio missing errors.

There is an intermittent Steering wheel error. Maybe related??

Only other errors are relating to the Bose which I was going to leave for the next instalment.


```
Saturday,05,September,2020,10:54:00:40778
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 20.4.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20200730 DS317.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN: TRUZZZ8J191017xxx   License Plate: xxxxx
Mileage: 113650km-70618mi   Repair Order: afterdrive

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 26 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
          77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J191017xxx   Mileage: 113650km-70618miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: Malfunction 0010
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CDL)       Labels:. 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 Q    HW: 8J0 907 115 
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0010  
   Revision: 5BH16---    Serial number: AUX7Z0H7FNS04W
   Coding: 0113000C180F0060
   Shop #: WSC 41059 344 603265
   VCID: 3A7B087275C0D3561D-806E

1 Fault Found:
005634 - Power Supply Terminal 30 
               P1602 - 002 - Voltage too Low - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100010
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 0 km
                    Time Indication: 0

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 0 /min
                    Load: 0.0 %
                    Speed: 0.0 km/h
                    Temperature: -40.0∞C
                    Temperature: -40.0∞C
                    Absolute Pres.: 0.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 0.000 V

Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 A    HW: 8J0 614 517 A
   Component: ESP MK60E1          0020  
   Revision: 00H60001    
   Coding: 0091958
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 2B553D368A9A7ADE96-807E

1 Fault Found:
01826 - Sensor for Steering Angle (G85); Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
            000 - - - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100000
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 15
                    Mileage: 113642 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2020.09.04
                    Time: 00:20:46

             Freeze Frame:
                    Count: 0
                    Count: 8513
                    Count: 297
                    Count: 44288

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AG    HW: 8J0 820 043 AG
   Component: J255  Klima 1 Zone  0080  
   Revision: 00H08006    Serial number: 00000001109807
   Coding: 1574148
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 6BD5FD364A1ABADED6-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels:. 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 N    HW: 8P0 907 279 N
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2801  
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 00000008938139
   Coding: 15060E8280141C80CF18000A1800000000084E075B260802800000000000
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 489F62BA3B2CB1C69B-801C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU354   H08 0070  
   Coding: 00064784
   Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels:. 8P0-919-475-7X1.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 919 475 M    HW: 8P0 919 475 M
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H01 0140  
   Revision: 11001001    Serial number: 36861125700145
   Coding: 000003
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 489F62BAFB2CB1C69B-801C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect.        Labels: 8P0-907-376.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 910 376 B    HW: 8J0 907 376 B
   Component: J250 Raddaempfung   0050  
   Revision: --H18---    Serial number: 190DPH 8218095
   Coding: 0000034
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 2E533422B9880FF6B1-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 959 655     HW: 8J0 959 655 
   Component: -t Airbag 9.43  H02 0020  
   Revision: 93H02002    Serial number: 0036K0036E4D  
   Coding: 0011636
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 79F9D77E3046184E54-802C

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB407AA4B2D/

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB407CC04A1U

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63747RB4041BD857W

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070  
   Coding: 0003011
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 41897F9E1816808E5C-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H06 0030

1 Fault Found:
00883 - Ignition Switch (D) Terminal S 
            012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 A    HW: 8J0 920 980 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H14 0330  
   Revision: D0H14006    Serial number: 2247H006002211
   Coding: 0069428
   Shop #: WSC 14557 067 57207
   VCID: 2F6D2926BE8206FEBA-807A

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 110750 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2017.10.27
                    Time: 00:00:26

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels:. 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H16 0202  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 2700K087228361
   Coding: E9AB1F261006025101
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 35611B4E5CDE3C2EF0-8060

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 3
                    Reset counter: 55
                    Mileage: 113642 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2020.09.04
                    Time: 00:22:40

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD        Labels: 0AY-907-554-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 A    HW: 0BR 907 554 A
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      3016  
   Coding: 0000005
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 43857596020A929E4E-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 A    HW: 8J0 920 980 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H14 0330  
   Revision: D0H14006    Serial number: AUX7Z0H7FNS04W
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2F6D2926BE8206FEBA-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof        Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
   Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
   Component: 256 VSG TT      H14 0110  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3E73046269E8FF7621-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J7 959 801 E    HW: 8J7 959 801 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         H02 0070  
   Coding: 0000637
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3E73046269E8FF7621-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1K0-909-14x-GEN3.clb
   Part No: 8J0 909 144 C
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 237    2302  
   Revision: 00H15000    
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 306F2A5AA3BC1906A3-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels:. 8J0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
   Component:    KSG          H11 0080  
   Coding: 1890300241182D098505489AD633
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 35611B4E5CDE3C2EF0-8060

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 F
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H01 0008

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
   Component: DWA-Sensor      H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D    HW: 8J0 035 223 D
   Component: J525 Amp High   H04 0150  
   Revision: PROD_01     Serial number: 00000000006525
   Coding: 0136115
   Shop #: WSC 19378 444 84935
   VCID: 2541CB0EEC7E4CAE40-8070

2 Faults Found:
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101110
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 29
                    Reset counter: 228
                    Mileage: 37160 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.09.09
                    Time: 01:48:58

00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00111011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 5
                    Reset counter: 56
                    Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels:. 1K0-959-702-MIN3.clb
   Part No SW: 8J7 959 802 E    HW: 8J7 959 802 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         H02 0070  
   Coding: 0000636
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3F8D79666EE2F67E2A-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range        Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 907 357 H
   Component: Dynamische LWR  H02 0010  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000011
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3F8D79666EE2F67E2A-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 S    HW: 8P0 862 335 S
   Component: FSE_256x BT     H34 0550  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005036919
   Coding: 0001202
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 46836C823138A7B669-8012

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:15)--------------------------
```


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

IGN switch fault looks suss

I know the ignition signal > canbus > wake up to cluster > cluster is required for the proper powering on of the cluster.

Could look into that fixing ignition switch fault.


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Ian
Now it looks like this is fairly common issue. Looks like a fairly straightforward swap out of the switch 1K0905849B to begin with then..... I now have one on order. Can't think why I hadn't seen such an obvious candidate previoulsy. Will let you know when it is swapped, and obviously have a look at the wiring/ terminals while I'm in there. 
Cheers


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

I swapped in a new ignition switch and cleared codes again and then have been driving round a couple of days, about 40 miles in a few trips here and there.

The Ignition switch error has not returned, but the Instrument error persists. Still can't get rid of it. Now I've got a new error realting to lambda. Hopefully not a problem and I think not related.

Here is latest full scan done this evening. Any more ideas please on what might be the issue with Instrument error?


```
Wednesday,09,September,2020,17:39:55:40778
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 7 x64
VCDS Version: 20.4.2.0 (x64)
Data version: 20200730 DS317.0
www.Ross-Tech.com

VIN: TRUZZZ8J191017xxx   License Plate: 
Mileage: 113720km-70662mi   Repair Order:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 8J (1K0)
Scan: 01 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 22 25 26 42 44 46 47 52 55 56
          77

VIN: TRUZZZ8J191017xxx   Mileage: 113720km-70662miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
26-Auto Roof -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 1010
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CDL)       Labels:. 06F-907-115-CDL.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 907 115 Q    HW: 8J0 907 115 
   Component: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI     0010  
   Revision: 5BH16---    Serial number: AUX7Z0H7FNS04W
   Coding: 0113000C180F0060
   Shop #: WSC 41059 344 603265
   VCID: 3A7B087275C0D3561D-806E

1 Fault Found:
000313 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
               P0139 - 001 - Response too Slow - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100001
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 113704 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2020.09.09
                    Time: 14:38:55

             Freeze Frame:
                    RPM: 3472 /min
                    Load: 33.3 %
                    Speed: 91.0 km/h
                    Temperature: 75.0∞C
                    Temperature: 28.0∞C
                    Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
                    Voltage: 14.224 V

Readiness: 0000 0001

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes        Labels: 8J0-614-517.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 614 517 A    HW: 8J0 614 517 A
   Component: ESP MK60E1          0020  
   Revision: 00H60001    
   Coding: 0091958
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 2B553D368A9A7ADE96-807E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC        Labels: None
   Part No SW: 8J0 820 043 AG    HW: 8J0 820 043 AG
   Component: J255  Klima 1 Zone  0080  
   Revision: 00H08006    Serial number: 00000001109807
   Coding: 1574148
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 6BD5FD364A1ABADED6-803E

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect.        Labels:. 8P0-907-279-30-H.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 907 279 N    HW: 8P0 907 279 N
   Component: Bordnetz-SG     H54 2801  
   Revision: 00H54000    Serial number: 00000008938139
   Coding: 15060E8280141C80CF18000A1800000000084E075B260802800000000000
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 489F62BA3B2CB1C69B-801C

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8J2 955 119 A  Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
   Component: Wischer AU354   H08 0070  
   Coding: 00064784
   Shop #: WSC 01236

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446)       Labels:. 8P0-919-475-7X1.clb
   Part No SW: 8P0 919 475 M    HW: 8P0 919 475 M
   Component: PARKHILFE 4K  H01 0140  
   Revision: 11001001    Serial number: 36861125700145
   Coding: 000003
   Shop #: WSC 06314 000 00000
   VCID: 489F62BAFB2CB1C69B-801C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect.        Labels: 8P0-907-376.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 910 376 B    HW: 8J0 907 376 B
   Component: J250 Raddaempfung   0050  
   Revision: --H18---    Serial number: 190DPH 8218095
   Coding: 0000034
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 2E533422B9880FF6B1-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags        Labels: 8J0-959-655.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 959 655     HW: 8J0 959 655 
   Component: -t Airbag 9.43  H02 0020  
   Revision: 93H02002    Serial number: 0036K0036E4D  
   Coding: 0011636
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 79F9D77E3046184E54-802C

   Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332DRB407AA4B2D/

   Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342DRB407CC04A1U

   Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 63747RB4041BD857W

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel        Labels: 8P0-953-549-F.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 953 549 F    HW: 8P0 953 549 F
   Component: J0527           H36 0070  
   Coding: 0003011
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 41897F9E1816808E5C-8014

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
   Component: E0221           H06 0030

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 A    HW: 8J0 920 980 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H14 0330  
   Revision: D0H14006    Serial number: 2247H006002211
   Coding: 0069428
   Shop #: WSC 14557 067 57207
   VCID: 2F6D2926BE8206FEBA-807A

1 Fault Found:
00003 - Control Module 
            014 - Defective
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 01101110
                    Fault Priority: 1
                    Fault Frequency: 1
                    Reset counter: 255
                    Mileage: 110750 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2017.10.27
                    Time: 00:00:26

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway        Labels:. 1K0-907-530-V3.clb
   Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 Q    HW: 1K0 907 951 
   Component: J533__Gateway   H16 0202  
   Revision:   H16       Serial number: 2700K087228361
   Coding: E9AB1F261006025101
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 35611B4E5CDE3C2EF0-8060

1 Fault Found:
01304 - Radio 
            004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00100100
                    Fault Priority: 2
                    Fault Frequency: 11
                    Reset counter: 57
                    Mileage: 113655 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2020.09.08
                    Time: 15:18:51

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD        Labels: 0AY-907-554-V1.clb
   Part No SW: 0BR 907 554 A    HW: 0BR 907 554 A
   Component: Haldex 4Motion      3016  
   Coding: 0000005
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 43857596020A929E4E-8016

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer        Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 A    HW: 8J0 920 980 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H14 0330  
   Revision: D0H14006    Serial number: AUX7Z0H7FNS04W
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 2F6D2926BE8206FEBA-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 26: Auto Roof        Labels: 8J7-959-255.lbl
   Part No: 8J7 959 255 B
   Component: 256 VSG TT      H14 0110  
   Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
   VCID: 3E73046269E8FF7621-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver        Labels: 8P0-959-801-MIN3.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J7 959 801 E    HW: 8J7 959 801 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         H02 0070  
   Coding: 0000637
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3E73046269E8FF7621-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist        Labels: 1K0-909-14x-GEN3.clb
   Part No: 8J0 909 144 C
   Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 237    2302  
   Revision: 00H15000    
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 306F2A5AA3BC1906A3-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv.        Labels:. 8J0-959-433.lbl
   Part No: 8J0 959 433 B
   Component:    KSG          H11 0080  
   Coding: 1890300241182D098505489AD633
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 35611B4E5CDE3C2EF0-8060

   Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 F
   Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H01 0008

   Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8J0 951 177 
   Component: DWA-Sensor      H03 0020

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System        Labels: 8J0-035-223.lbl
   Part No SW: 8J0 035 223 D    HW: 8J0 035 223 D
   Component: J525 Amp High   H04 0150  
   Revision: PROD_01     Serial number: 00000000006525
   Coding: 0136115
   Shop #: WSC 19378 444 84935
   VCID: 2541CB0EEC7E4CAE40-8070

2 Faults Found:
16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
            014 - Defective - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00101110
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 29
                    Reset counter: 228
                    Mileage: 37160 km
                    Time Indication: 0
                    Date: 2011.09.09
                    Time: 01:48:58

00871 - Bass Speaker Front Right (R23) 
            011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
             Freeze Frame:
                    Fault Status: 00111011
                    Fault Priority: 5
                    Fault Frequency: 26
                    Reset counter: 57
                    Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass.        Labels:. 1K0-959-702-MIN3.clb
   Part No SW: 8J7 959 802 E    HW: 8J7 959 802 E
   Component: Tuer-SG         H02 0070  
   Coding: 0000636
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3F8D79666EE2F67E2A-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range        Labels: 8P0-907-357.lbl
   Part No: 8P0 907 357 H
   Component: Dynamische LWR  H02 0010  
   Revision: 00000001    Serial number:               
   Coding: 0000011
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 3F8D79666EE2F67E2A-806A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone        Labels: 8P0-862-335.lbl
   Part No SW: 8P0 862 335 S    HW: 8P0 862 335 S
   Component: FSE_256x BT     H34 0550  
   Revision: 00000000    Serial number: 00000005036919
   Coding: 0001202
   Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
   VCID: 46836C823138A7B669-8012

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 02:15)--------------------------
```


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like your o2 sensor is beginning to die. Wouldn't be related.

Only other thing to try is plug in a replacement cluster. It won't let the car start but it will at least show you if the code can be cleared with a replacement unit. If you're able to drive the car it's probably not a huge issue anyway.


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the second opinion. I'm not aware of any issues with the Cluster, other than this error, so unless someone chimes in with something else which might help, I think I will leave this alone now.

Now I'll move on to the radio/amp issues. Separate thread.

Thanks again.


----------



## Barr_end (Oct 19, 2016)

Pretty sure most cars I scan appear to have this fault code.. Even my own, I think, I will have to look now
I believe it's the software variant.
What scanner are you using?


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Hi.

I'm using Ross-Tech HEX-USB+CAN

https://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/old-interfaces/discontinued_interfaces.php

No need for newer interfaces on Mk2 as far as I know.

Thanks


----------



## IPG3.6 (Sep 5, 2015)

Barr_end said:


> Pretty sure most cars I scan appear to have this fault code.. Even my own, I think, I will have to look now
> I believe it's the software variant.


Software of the scan tool or the cluster?


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Since you're going through your Roadster to get things sorted, one simple maintenance tip is to clean the roof flap servos. This is the #1 cause of fault codes with the convertible top operation as grease migrates from the gears into the circuity resulting in a bad signal. Once you've cleaned them, the problem won't occur.

*How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Convertible Top Flap Servo R&R*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1786641


----------



## N6SSA (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks SwissJetPilot. Do you think cleaning the servo might remove the instrument cluster error? I did have the servo error appear once a while ago, but I have used the roof multiple times since without any issues and without any roof errors. I guess I'm saving up for a problem with the roof, but not sure how or why this would relate to the instrument error?

In terms of software, I'm using latest version of full VCDS and software of the cluster is noted in the full scan I believe? Which I suppose begs the question - Is there a firmware update for these cars? And if there is, is there a real possibility that it would help?

Edit: I don't/ didn't have RNS-E. Only had the radio without screen (don't recall the proper name), now replaced with an android HU.


```
Address 17: Instruments        Labels: 8J0-920-xxx-17-MY8.clb
   Part No SW: 8J0 920 980 A    HW: 8J0 920 980 A
   Component: KOMBIINSTR. VDO H14 0330 
   Revision: D0H14006    Serial number: 2247H006002211
   Coding: 0069428
   Shop #: WSC 14557 067 57207
```


----------

